# clomid users please help



## lady_gibrill

Hi all,

as u may no i will be taking clomid next mth n i was hoping u could just answer/ clarify my info is correct..

info
1) i take it on CD2 and this continues for 5days so (cd2-cd-7)

2) I get blood tests done on cd-21.

3) I have a scan on CD-11.

Now here is where some questions come in to play....

a) What time of the day is the best to take it?

b) is ovalation days the same my dr said they will be cd-13 to cd-20 which is my normal ov days
but then I am confused cause i thought clomid was ment to make u ov 24- 36hrs after use? or is that wrong?

c) can normal paracetimal be taken with these?
d) what are the effects if u have them with alcohol I have a 30th coming up?

Cheers


----------



## jacky24

HI i also started clomid the other day, i drink my clomid before i go to bed at night and i have almost no side effects, just itchy nipples thou LOL.......:rofl:

Im not sure about alcohol but personally i wont mix clomid with alcohol, i have stopped drinking coffee and no alcohol and for past two day can't finish a smoke cause i want to vomit. Chat to Chellebelle she should know she has been on clomid now Cycle 4.

Baby dust to all and good luck:dust::dust:


----------



## lady_gibrill

Did you just say drink clomid?

cheers


----------



## PitBullMommy

I took mine on days 5-9. Took them in the morning, with breakfast. My blood tests were done on day 21 (cept in 2nd cycle when day 21 was a Sunday..then we did it day 20). Never had a scan when I was on it. I don't drink so never worried about the alcohol. I took Tylenol when I was on it..had to for the headaches.


----------



## snowflake

HI Lady_gibrill,

If you take Clomid on day 2 you will take your last pill on day 6 - it's 5 days.

You are best to take it at night as you will sleep through alot of the side effects.

You should expect to ovulate 6 - 9 days after you take your last pill so any time between days 12 and 15. 

Clomid does not make you ovulate 24 - 36 hours after you take it. I think you are getting mixed up with the trigger injections.

You can take Paracetamol while taking Clomid - it won't have any adverse effect.

Re the drinking - I was on Clomid last October and was going to a big birthday bash so I rang my Doc - he said to take it very easy, about 4 drinks max.


----------



## lady_gibrill

Thank you so much was a little confused

x


----------



## Emily78

I was searching for the same....startimg my first IUI treatment this month- and will have 4 days of clomid when we have a wedding to attend. Was hoping to have just a drink or two- any thoughts on decreasng the chance of the IUI working?


----------

